# Raw Feeding Question



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I started Trauma on raw a week ago. I have noticed that the amount of water he drinks has gone way done, almost to nothing. I know the kibble is dry food and he would need more water but is it normal for him to not drink much at all? He may drink 1 cup of water every couple of days now. His urination is normal in amount and even color. 

I am feeding chicken 1/4s and gizzards. He was on chicken 1/4s from last Sunday until this past Friday and then I added the gizzards. I know they both are pretty high in water content with the gizzards being even higher than the 1/4s.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The raw food has moisture in it, so the dogs will drink less. 
Are you giving any chicken liver? That would be more nutritios than the gizzard.
My 3 dogs only go thru about a gallon combined every couple days. When the weather gets warmer, they do drink more.
Sounds like the transition is going well for him!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Gizzard is a MM, not an OM. They aren't equal. So if the OP is using the Gizzards as MM, then you can't sub liver for it. And if he OP is using gizzards as an OM, then they are wrong and shouldn't be feeding it as such.

As far as Water and how much is needed. It depends on the dog. When I switched to Raw, my guy went from needing the bowl of water filled 3-5 times a day, to a bowl every day. So it depends on the dog. I think he is normal though.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

liver is cheap usually less than $1/lb but also most grocery stores can ORDER you chicken backs, also less than $1/lb and you can get it cheaper than quarters.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chicken backs are very boney. I would add some MM to it for balance.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would also start liver in very SMALL amounts (like a quarter of an ounce and go up from there) as it is rich and can cause the runs!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

rapnek74 said:


> I started Trauma on raw a week ago. I have noticed that the amount of water he drinks has gone way done, almost to nothing. I know the kibble is dry food and he would need more water but is it normal for him to not drink much at all? He may drink 1 cup of water every couple of days now. His urination is normal in amount and even color.
> 
> I am feeding chicken 1/4s and gizzards. He was on chicken 1/4s from last Sunday until this past Friday and then I added the gizzards. I know they both are pretty high in water content with the gizzards being even higher than the 1/4s.


I feel like this topic has gotten a little off track. The OP asked if his water intake was okay for a RAW fed dog. The answer is yes. 

Chicken Gizzards and Chicken Liver can both be found in a balnced raw diet. the same meal even. Chicken backs are very boney, and fatty and so would need to have quite a bit of MM added to it (like chicken gizzards). 

Feeding Chicken gizzards as a MM is absolutely fine. Adding chicken liver is also a good idea, but you do want to add it in very slowly. When i started Dakota on raw and started adding in liver, he only got a very small piece. it was the size of my pinkie nail, you could also use a dime for a reference. You want their stomachs to slowly get used to the added nutrients. I am just now able to comfortable add in the full 5% liver to his meals without a problem and i started a full raw diet about 4-5 months ago.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

rapnek74 said:


> I know the kibble is dry food and he would need more water but is it normal for him to not drink much at all?


Yes, it's completely normal. I have 6 dogs and 2 cats and I fill their water bowl maybe once a day.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I added the gizzards because the 1/4s are smaller than the others I was feeding to add some more muscle meat to make up the difference. I haven't started with any liver yet. I wanted his adjustment to be slow. 

Everything else is fine. His BMs are good... From the beginning with a cold turkey switch from EVO kibble to RAW it's been nothing but good.

Again, thanks for the replies. I will be adding some more sources before long. His itching still remains but at a slightly lower level. It's been 10 days today.


----------

